# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Sunčani iscjedak

## Brunda

Što je to  :? 
Vidim da pišete o njemu kao o nečemu što može ukazivati na trudnoću. Kompam po pretražniku ali nigdje nisam našla objašnjenje.
Paa, može li ovdje?   :Grin:

----------


## Betty

Suncani iscjedak , jos jedan od nesigurnih znakova trudnoce .  :/  Mozes da ga imas u prvim tjednima trudnoce , ali mozes i da ga nemas u prvim tjednima trudnoce . Mozes da ga imas , a da nisi trudna .. Kao i sve drugo draga nasa *Brunda* tamnjenje bradavica , mucnine , napuhnutost , tamnjenje linije negre ,  napetost grudi itd itd znas i sama ..

----------


## Betty

> Suncani iscjedak , jos jedan od nesigurnih znakova trudnoce .  :/  Mozes da ga imas u prvim tjednima trudnoce , ali mozes i da ga nemas u prvim tjednima trudnoce . Mozes da ga imas , a da nisi trudna .. Kao i sve drugo draga nasa *Brunda* tamnjenje bradavica , mucnine , napuhnutost , tamnjenje linije negre ,  napetost grudi itd itd znas i sama ..


  Pametnica nisam rekla sta je .  To je zut trag na gacicama nakon O koji do sada niste npr imali nakon O .  Isjedak je bas zut kao zutom drvenom bojicom da si bojala po gacicama . Nema miris ,ne iritira .  Cest je u prvim tjednima trudnoce ,  pa se smatra jednom od prvih znakova trudnoce , ali naravno kao i svi ostali znakovi i ovaj je nesiguran ..   :Kiss:

----------


## Ineska

A zašto te to zanima haaa? Imaš ga, jeli?  :Grin:

----------


## Mirta30

hm, mislim da to i nije baš neki pokazatelj trudnoće,
ja ga se sjećam iz nekih vremena kada nisam bila trudan ali ga stvarno ne mogu s ničim povezati

----------


## Brunda

Nemam "sunčanicu" nego sam dva puta u dva dana naletjela na taj izraz pa me zanimalo što je to.

----------

> tamnjenje bradavica , mucnine , napuhnutost , tamnjenje linije negre ,  napetost grudi itd itd znas i sama ..


Napetost grudi i napuhnutost imam (ne jedina  :/ ) i u svakom PMSu pa mi to bas nista ne bi govorilo, a tamnjenje linije negre i tamnjenje bradavica se pojave tek onda kad vecina vec ionako zna da je trudna tj. ne u prvim danima trudnoce, nego kasnije?

Jesam krivo shvatila da bi se suncani iscjedak moglo uvjetno shvatit kao jedan od najranijih signala da je doslo do implantacije tj. i prije datuma kad ima smisla raditi test?  :?

----------


## Betty

*dreams* svaki simptom "trudnoce" prije radjenog testa je nesiguran znak . Na nasu zalost , jedini siguran znak trudnoce je pozitivan rezultat na testu . Sve ostalo mozes da imas , kao sto sam rekla i da si trudna , a mozes i da nemas , a da si trudna .. Kod mene je taj suncani iscjedak prisutan skoro uvijek nakon O , meni to nije nikakav znak , kao ni bolne grudi , napuhnutost i ostalo .Kod nekih je taj suncani iscjedak za njih bio prvi znak njihove trudnoce . Kod nekih napete cike ..  Problem je u tome sto su prvi simptomi trudnoce  jako slicni simptomima PMS . Ja svaki ciklus kod sebe nadjem neki novi simptom po kojem sam " sigurno trudna "   :Grin:

----------


## Shanti

> Ja svaki ciklus kod sebe nadjem neki novi simptom po kojem sam " sigurno trudna "


E, pa, jedan od sljedećih mjeseci moći ćeš reći: "eto! bila sam u pravu!"   :Love:  

Evo što FF kaže o detektiranju uspješne implantacije (tj. da ju je nemoguće uspješno detektirati sve dok se trudnoća ne potvrdi nekom od već nam znanih sigurnih metoda):

Signs of implantation or possible pregnancy, however, (brief spotting, a second temperature shift or a temperature dip at about seven to ten days after ovulation) can happen with or without conception and implantation. In fact, all these chart patterns frequently occur on charts that do not result in pregnancy. These signs are thus quite unreliable for early pregnancy detection, though they can offer some clues.

Implantation signs and very early pregnancy signs are considered 'hindsight' signs. They are something that you can speculate about once you know you are pregnant but you can never be sure that they are related to implantation or pregnancy achievement.

The best signs to see on a chart when you are hoping for pregnancy are: a clear thermal shift, well-timed intercourse in the days before ovulation, and temperatures that remain high past your usual luteal phase length.

----------


## Eci

Meni je "sunčanica" bio prvi znak trudnoće. Stvarno tako žuti iscjedak nikad nisam imala. I trajao je dugo, mislim 2 mj.trudnoće, ali se ne pojavljuje svaki dan. U prošlim trudnoćama nisam  obračala pažnju na to pa ne znam. 

Nadam se da je kod tebe to to!!!

----------


## Betty

> Betty prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja svaki ciklus kod sebe nadjem neki novi simptom po kojem sam " sigurno trudna "  
> 
> 
> E, pa, jedan od sljedećih mjeseci moći ćeš reći: "eto! bila sam u pravu!"


  hvala draga   :Love: 
 Znam da cu jednog dana reci _trudna sam_ i da ce to biti istina , kao sto znam da ce se isto desiti i tebi ,  a i svim ostalim curama kako sa ovog pdf. tako i sa pdf.potpomognute :D  :D

----------


## Indi

Ne sjećam se da sam baš kad imala  taj žuti iscjedak, i onda čula za taj iscjedak kao mogući znak trudnoće i odmah ga imala taj ciklus, a trudna u]NISAM[[/u] bila, tako da mogu samo reći da svi ovi znakovi  itekako podložni našoj autosugestiji i kao takvi ne moraju biti znakovi trudnoće. Kod mene je to tako sigurno jer sam majstor autosugestije   :Laughing:

----------


## dora13

i ja ga imam danas! vibrajte drage moje!
sutra mi je 14dpo, pa se nadam da neće doći...osim iscjetka, nemam nikakve znakove, osim živčanosti, al to valjada od išćekivanja   :Grin:  
pa da vidimo....   :Heart:

----------


## Suzzy

*dora13* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :D

----------


## Storm

*dora13* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gejsha

joj dora13 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to..   :Heart:

----------


## dora13

hvala vam drage moje! popravile ste mi dan   :Grin:

----------


## ina*

dora13 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

> dora13 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem...

----------


## Pepina

Ja opet imam taj iscijedak,baš me zanima-ovo će dokazati da li je on dobar ili lažan znak T  :Smile:

----------


## ina*

*Pepina* zelim ti da je "dobar" znak i da si T   :Heart:

----------


## Pepina

Hvala,*ina**  :Love:

----------


## gejsha

pepi pepi  :D  :D  pepi pepi  :D  :D   


~~~~~~~~~~~ za iscjedak i    :Saint:

----------


## Pepina

> pepi pepi  :D  :D  pepi pepi  :D  :D   
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~ za iscjedak i


Hvala,ma nije to ništa,ovaj put imam i dip i implantacijsko...  :Grin:  ,a vjerojatno ću uz sve te prekrasne znakove naglo aterirati kad dođe M....
Ali,ljudski je nadati se

----------


## visibaba

> ovaj put imam i dip i implantacijsko...


+suncani
e, Pepina ti meni totalno mirises na T, snjof, snjof, vibrrr da je to TO
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

ps: kad si ono rekla da radis testic?

----------


## Storm

*Pepina*, pa uz dip i implantacijsko nema da T omakne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## dora13

pepa, ~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

meni danas 15dpo, ni traga od M a ni od T....vidjećemo za koji dan, imam spreman intim plus doma, pa se nadam da stvarno bude plu   :Grin:

----------


## Pepina

*dora13*,evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ugledaš željeni plusić na Intimu!

Ne znam što bih mislila bez obzira na dip,jer sad sunčanog više nema,zamijenio ga je blagi spotting,pa možda M ipak dođe....vidjet ćemo.Ali,hvala vam na podršci i vibricama

 :Love:

----------


## bubimira

> ovaj put imam i dip i implantacijsko...


 :? nadam se da neću ispast tuka


al svejedno vibram za pluseka   :Kiss:

----------


## visibaba

> Pepina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovaj put imam i dip i implantacijsko...
> 
> 
>  :? nadam se da neću ispast tuka


ponekad se implantacija moze "pokazati" temperaturnim padom na grafu (kod Pepine 10.dpo) i/ili laganim implantacijskim krvarenjem (spotting) u vrijeme recimo 7-10 dpo.
naravno i dip i spotting mogu, a i ne moraju znaciti T

----------


## ZO

> *Pepina* zelim ti da je "dobar" znak i da si T


potpisujem u potpunosti...~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dora13

curke imam jedno pitanje   :Embarassed:  
šta je to dip?  :?   :Embarassed:

----------


## pujica

jednokratni pad temperature nakon O (obicno se povezuje s implantacijom)

----------


## Pepe2

vec su maloprije objasnili....nagli pad temperature u razdoblju 7-10 DPO ( dan poslije ovulacije), moze ukazivati na implataciju ( ali i ne mora). zamjetan jedan dan, a onda opet povisena temperatura.

----------


## bubimira

thx cure na objašnjenjima.

a bitno je da sam dobila svih 20 mailova sa ff a nijedan nisam stigla pročitat

----------


## dora13

:Laughing:   hvala vam drage moje!   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## niccoleta

Podižem za sjenicusivu

----------


## sjenicasiva

> Podižem za sjenicusivu



ipak ga nemam...  :Grin:   :Sad:   :Grin:

----------


## Indi

A i da ga imaš, ništa ne znači jer svi ti simptomi su i dio PMS-a, pa stoga su itekako nepouzdani.

----------


## Indi

U svakom slučaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~da M ne dođe!!

----------


## Pepina

Ja ga izgleda sad,po novom imam svaki ciklus,tako da mu ne vjerujem i uspješno ga _ignore _

----------


## Pepina

To,kad malo bolje promislim,mogu reči i za dip-_ignore_  :Raspa:

----------


## principessa

*pepina* nek onda ignoriranje urodi plodom!   :Wink:

----------


## Pepina

> *pepina* nek onda ignoriranje urodi plodom!


  :Idea:   :Yes:   :Love:

----------


## ina*

> *pepina* nek onda ignoriranje urodi plodom!


pridruzujem se zeljama   :Heart:  

imam jedno pitanje, vec duze vrijeme imam zuti(ko suncani) iscjedak, danas se promjenio na kremasto bijeli...nisam nikad imala, zna li neko nesto o tome?  :?  Nije upala. Help.

----------


## Rominka

*inice* a koji je tebi dc? inače, i ja sam prošli ciklus imala tako neki iscjedak, a nikad prije ga nije bilo. gin je rekao da mi je tood marulje jer sam pila tamo negdje od nove godine. zapravo tek sa tim čajem je iscjedak postao normalan. don't worry   :Kiss:

----------


## ina*

24 dc danas, ovaj ciklus nisam imala O, pa mi je bilo cudno to sto se dogadja.

Hvala ti draga   :Kiss:

----------


## nabla

Ja zuckasti iscjedak, koji je suv, imam skoro uvek nakon ovulacije, a kremasto beli sam imala u ranoj trudnoci (ne znam kakav bi trebao da je kasnije, odn. koliko on traje jer sam imala spontani u 5. nedelji).
Ina, drzim fige da je trudnoca!

----------


## ina*

> Ja zuckasti iscjedak, koji je suv, imam skoro uvek nakon ovulacije, a kremasto beli sam imala u ranoj trudnoci (ne znam kakav bi trebao da je kasnije, odn. koliko on traje jer sam imala spontani u 5. nedelji).
> Ina, drzim fige da je trudnoca!


zao mi je zbog spontanog   :Love:  
jako bi me obradovalo ovo sto pises, da nije doc. potvrdio da nisam imala ovulaciju ovaj ciklus, tako da nema nade...jedino da se gadno prevario...sto mene u ovom slucaju nebi smetalo   :Grin:

----------


## nabla

Da mu verujemo ili ne? No u svakom slucaju, iscjedak se ne javlja samo kad je upala vec i zavisno od faze ciklusa kao posledica normalnih hormonskih promena.
A sledeci ciklus...u nove radne akcije!
Pozdrav

----------


## dora13

znači, sunčani može bit kao znak T, kao znak da nije T i kao znak hormosnkog poremećaja!   :Grin:  
al ja ga sad trenutno imam, i to puuno, danas mi je 14dpo, lutelna mi zna bit po 16 dana, al sutra nabacujem testić definitivno   :Grin:  
vibrajte drage moje da je ovo trudnički  sunčani!   :Grin:

----------


## niccoleta

dora13 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibrica za sutra i za velki + ili I I

----------


## ina*

> Da mu verujemo ili ne? No u svakom slucaju, iscjedak se ne javlja samo kad je upala vec i zavisno od faze ciklusa kao posledica normalnih hormonskih promena.
> *A sledeci ciklus...u nove radne akcije!*Pozdrav


svakako! 
hvala   :Heart:

----------


## ina*

dora13~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Indi

~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Rominka

*dora* ti si naše gore list  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dora13

> *dora* ti si naše gore list  :D  :D  :D


  :Grin:  

hvala ini i indi   :Heart:   :Love:  

javljam novosti!

----------


## majica555

Iako sam relativno nova trudnica moram vam rec da ja imam vec nekih par dana bas taj zuti odnosno suncani iscjedak, a prije nisam nikad imala znaci Dora13 na dobrom si putu.  :Smile:

----------


## gejsha

a testić   :Grin:

----------


## niccoleta

meni su preksinoć kao 2 sitna komadića, a jučer jedan veći jako žuti bili na onom dnevnom ulošlu... znači nije onako ko iscjedak da se stopi, neko baš komadić... inače jučer je trebao krenuti spotting, ali nije, ali me stomak onako probaduckava  :? 

jel bi to mogao biti taj sunčani?  :?

----------


## gejsha

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to to  :D

----------


## Pepina

Mogao bi biti sunčani ...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Betty

> meni su preksinoć kao 2 sitna komadića, a jučer jedan veći jako žuti bili na onom dnevnom ulošlu... znači nije onako ko iscjedak da se stopi, neko baš komadić... inače jučer je trebao krenuti spotting, ali nije, ali me stomak onako probaduckava  :? 
> 
> jel bi to mogao biti taj sunčani?  :?


 sirasti iscjedak je znak da je poremecena vaginalna flora . To nema veze sa suncanim iscjetkom . Da li je znak trudnoce - nije , ali ima trudnica koje ga imaju . ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da si trudna , ali ako i jesi trudna ipak se javi docu zbog tog iscjetka neka ti da vaginalete   :Kiss:

----------


## cicamice2

sirasti iscjedak je znak da je poremecena vaginalna flora . 
 Sta bo ovo konkretno trebalo da znaci????

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Mozda  neka  upala  ili  nesto  drugo

----------


## cicamice2

Hvala draga....mene muci nekakav beli iscjedak posle O, pa sam sva u tome,mada je najverovatnije PMS...ne bi me cudilo da dobijem na 18 dana again   :Sad:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ma  i  meni  su  u  zadnje  vrijeme  ciklusi  zbrčkani    :Grin:

----------


## crvenokosa28

Radim na bebi vec 5 mj. Jos ima tjedan dana do (ne)ocekivane M i imam zuti iscjedak koji nije sirast i nema neugodan miris. Kad se osusi, na bijelim gacicama dobije smedju boju. Neka mi netko desifrira sta bi to tribalo znaciti?

----------

